
Building Character: Writing a Backstory for Our AI - anarbadalov
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2020/09/04/building-character-writing-a-backstory-for-our-ai/
======
throwaway_pdp09
The interface between tech and humanity interests me greatly, perhaps there's
something good here? Turns out not.

> But morality has no resonance unless the art rings true

This is literally beyond interpretation 'morality'..'resonance' \- what? As
for art ringing true, that's just emotive words.

> For AI to be fully realized, like fictional characters, they need a rich
> backstory

Absolutely no backup is given of this claim.

> Similar to a birth story for a human or fictional character, AI needs a
> strong origin story

Ditto.

So I stopped there. Pretty sure the writer has minimal tech creds, and indeed
at the bottom "Mariana Lin is a writer and poet living in Northern California.
She speaks regularly at Stanford University on creative writing for
artificially intelligent beings"

